
DIY science: should you try this at home? - ColinWright
http://m.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/feb/03/jon-ronson-diy-science-experiments?cat=science&type=article
======
billswift
The article mostly ranges from silliness to fear-mongering, but at least it
ends on a rational note:

"Allow me to translate Ms Wilderman's words into plain English," wrote Robert
Bruce Thompson, the author of Illustrated Guide To Home Chemistry Experiments.
"'Mr Deeb hasn't actually violated any law or regulation that I can find, but
I don't like what he's doing because I'm ignorant and irrationally afraid of
chemicals, so I'll abuse my power to steal his property and shut him down.'
There's a word for what just happened in Massachusetts. Tyranny."

"Robert Bruce Thompson, the author of Illustrated Guide To Home Chemistry
Experiments", also the author of PC Hardware in a Nutshell and other O'Reilly
books.

